# The ship "Roxburghshire"



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

I am looking for info on the ship "Roxburghshire" ower Messrs Thomas Law &Co. a cargo ship. And at the time when Captian Robert Taylor was the master of the ship.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Some info - http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=13208

Dennis.


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Dennis, that's the only info I have managed to find so far. But nothing about the captain. I was hopping to find more also on the captain to see if he was my ancestor. There are so many Taylors in the UK that were seaman and of cause with same names.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*The ship "Roxbroughshire"*

Evening Primrose, further to the above, have looked at a few Lloyd's Registers.
Masters of R 1881/1882 E. Moonie then Taylor
1882/1883 Taylor
1883/1884 Taylor
As the Roxbroughshire went missing after dropping the pilot at the Astoria River, Oregon 07.10.1883 bound for Queenstown with grain for onward orders. All 19 on board perished. Hope this sheds a little more light on your quest.

Ted


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks ted nutt, it does help a bit.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning P, have you tried the Maritime History Archive, Newfoundland they hold a lot of crew lists, not sure about the cost for the service.
Or you could try the Mariners-L website, its more geneology based. or there is the Clip project.

Ted.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I can tell you that Captain Taylor was born in 1851 and died at the age of 32. He was from Saltcoats. The crew agreement for ROXBURGHSHIRE official number 73816 for 1883 held at the Maritime History Archive here https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=73816

Regards
Hugh


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks ted I will take a look at those sites, for there are other mariners I need to find info on.

Thanks Hugh for that info, nearly all my Taylor's came from Saltcoats, Ardrossan area, sons followed fathers in been sailors and all in the merchant navy. There was one exception, who joined the Royal Navy.


----------

